# RIP Autos



## Luck (Nov 23, 2019)

It's been a long time coming but looks like DePal Autos are going away next year. 
The only way they are letting us run them to get through Q4 is by having a dedicated "spotter" for each person working on the Auto. 

It's been awhile they have been talking about productivity not being as high as manual coming off the autos as well. 
All I can say is I want spot to bring back the independent auditor they hired and tell him to throw pallets of cant sand and water cases at the prod rate required for a 10 hour shift and tell me how safe that is.


----------



## NKG (Nov 23, 2019)

Are you talking about CAFs?


----------



## ItChecksOut (Nov 23, 2019)

So they are saying the underlying cause to get rid of them is for safety? 

Was there a recent accident that caused the change?


----------



## BoxCutter (Nov 23, 2019)

NKG said:


> Are you talking about CAFs?


Post is in the DC category.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Nov 23, 2019)

ItChecksOut said:


> So they are saying the underlying cause to get rid of them is for safety?
> 
> Was there a recent accident that caused the change?


Yeah, I wanna say someone reached or climbed underneath the stacker and crushed their hand? Or maybe that was the guy in Texas that died? So many people doing stupid things it’s hard to keep track.
They’re trying to find a way to enclose the “danger” areas. Machines are there for a reason, injury rate would spike trying to throw detergent, water, litter on manual all day.


----------



## dabeastfromtheeast (Nov 23, 2019)

Yeah, I'm gonna be shocked if the autos dont start collecting dust here shortly. First shift after the new training, the autos were LOTO'd EIGHT freaking times. And the mechs were least than pleased that they also needed a spotter when they have to work on the autos (which is all the time)


----------



## Luck (Nov 26, 2019)

dabeastfromtheeast said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna be shocked if the autos dont start collecting dust here shortly. First shift after the new training, the autos were LOTO'd EIGHT freaking times. And the mechs were least than pleased that they also needed a spotter when they have to work on the autos (which is all the time)


Our POCs straight up told them in the meetings that if they were going to provide an extra person they promised would not be counted toward prod, they were just going to throw everything manual and abuse the extra person lol.


----------



## Luck (Nov 26, 2019)

ItChecksOut said:


> So they are saying the underlying cause to get rid of them is for safety?
> 
> Was there a recent accident that caused the change?


A couple of them actually. But I want to clarify, the overlaying reason to get rid of then is safety. But they have been talking about getting rid of the Autos for a while. Because in their number oriented minds manuals are more efficient and faster than the autos. But as InboundDCGuy said, if they officially remove the autos altogether, the second I get a pallet of litter/water I am calling my Senior OM on the radio and telling him to come throw it.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Nov 26, 2019)

Luck said:


> A couple of them actually. But I want to clarify, the overlaying reason to get rid of then is safety. But they have been talking about getting rid of the Autos for a while. Because in their number oriented minds manuals are more efficient and faster than the autos. But as InboundDCGuy said, if they officially remove the autos altogether, the second I get a pallet of litter/water I am calling my Senior OM on the radio and telling him to come throw it.



“Stop work authority”.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Nov 30, 2019)

I hope everyone in outbound is sure to follow the safe lifting technique precisely, uses step stools for everything above chest height, etc.
Rotator cuff injuries are no joke, look out for yourselves!


----------

